# HDR Shootout #31



## Bynx (Aug 30, 2011)

Something a little different. HDR an object. Click on Deposit Files. When window opens click on FREE DOWNLOAD. After 60 seconds click DOWNLOAD THE FILE. Thats it. Quick and easy.

Deposit Files


----------



## Bynx (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is my version with Photomatix Pro. Just a bit of color alteration in Photoshop.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is my rendition.

Processed in Dynamic Photo.  Then went in photoshop and I sharpened it, edited the colors, and added a few more light rays for an extra effect


----------



## Bynx (Aug 30, 2011)

The files I uploaded were untouched. You can see the wire that I soldered to the bulb to make the light work. Nice job Robert.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Aug 30, 2011)

Bynx said:


> The files I uploaded were untouched. You can see the wire that I soldered to the bulb to make the light work. Nice job Robert.



Very interesting subject, I actually had fun editing this one. thanks for providing it.


----------



## jmurphy (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are two i did using Photomatix Pro 4.  I also tweeked the brightness, curves, contrast & sharpened them in Photoshop CS4.

1: Based off the Enhancer - Default preset.





2: Based off the Fusion - Default preset.


----------



## nos33 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is my edit

Combined with Nik HDR FX pro
Touched up with Topaz Adjust - Exposure correction
Topaz Denoise


----------



## Bynx (Aug 31, 2011)

The tricky thing about this pic is getting nice detail on the glass and metal base as well as underexposing the light filament so there is finer detail visible instead of being blown out.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2011)

The problem I'm having is even the most underexposed shot has the filament totally washed out.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 31, 2011)

Ya I could have done with a couple more underexposed shots. Sorry Sparky. But Robert has done a good job with the filaments.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 31, 2011)

Photomatix 4 details enhancer

Photoshop: curves, colour balance, adding most under exposed pic as new mask and getting detail in the centre of the bulb, adding more rays (perhaps too much), adding gaussian blur to background areas with some noise.

I'm not sure how Robert Andrew added rays (I'd like to know how), but here how I did it: dodged and burned rays to appear in the places I wanted, then added gaussian to everything except the bulb to make it more ray-ish. Easy, and looks decent-ish too, imo.

high pass filter to only the bulb, hard light blend mode. Result:




bulb by Bokehliciousness-ness, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Aug 31, 2011)

The rays are there as a result of the overexposed shot. Nice colors Compaq.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 31, 2011)

Bynx said:


> The rays are there as a result of the overexposed shot. Nice colors Compaq.



Ahh, never thought of that..


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2011)

Luminance HDR.
Profile 1
Pre-Gamma : 1.000
Mantuik 06
Contrast Factor : 0.100
Saturation Factor : 0.800
Detail Factor : 1.000

Filament edited in GIMP.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Aug 31, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Photomatix 4 details enhancer
> 
> Photoshop: curves, colour balance, adding most under exposed pic as new  mask and getting detail in the centre of the bulb, adding more rays  (perhaps too much), adding gaussian blur to background areas with some  noise.
> 
> ...



I added mine with a simple tutorial i learned a few years back.  VERY easy and i'll explain it very quickly.

Duplicate  the base layer, add a levels layer. slide the middle (gray)slider  almost all the way to the right and merge the levels layer down.
Then  go to radial blur and put the value to 100 and switch it to zoom. add  this filter at least 2 times, you can do it more if you please. then set  the layer to screen and erase any unwanted rays
if you want to really exemplify the rays (which i did not in this shot) you can use the unsharpen mask

And Bynx....the  way i got my filament to be more even was by dodging and burning.  the  way i do that is a soft light layer filled with 50% gray and then i use  the brushes to paint on the lights and darks, much easier and more  effective than the standard dodge and burn in my opinion


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's my go at it. I used the Photomatix fusion preset, then I tweaked the colors and the exposure until I was happy with it.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 31, 2011)

So Robert you did a bit of HDR and a bit of Ansel Adams. Nice job. The files are year or two old. I will get back to them before this is done.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 31, 2011)

This shootout was a jolly one


----------



## Bynx (Sep 1, 2011)

Another shot at it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Compaq (Sep 1, 2011)

cgipson: that's neat looking  looks like a small nuclear thingy!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 1, 2011)

I like your version cgipson. You have really narrowed it down to the nitty gritty of the light. Well done.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you, Bynx! I have been playing with Photomatix, trying to figure out how to get it give an image I want....  fun stuff!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 3, 2011)

cgipson your version inspired me to do this. Thanks.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bynx said:


> cgipson your version inspired me to do this. Thanks.


Dang it, bynx.. now I like yours better than mine! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Compaq said:


> cgipson: that's neat looking  looks like a small nuclear thingy!



I must have missed this post! Thanks Compaq.. it is actually based on Dilithium Crystals... not nuclear fission... lol!


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 3, 2011)

Image1 hdr | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## TinBird (Sep 13, 2011)

HDR creation: Picturenaut
Tone mapping: Picturenaut
Post processing: GIMP


----------

